# ABS Light and E-Brake Light



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

My ABS light and my E-brake like have come on at the same time three times now over the past two weeks. If I restart the engine they turn off. I already think one of my bearings is going bad, is it safe to assume this is an indication of that or is something else wrong?


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I am no expert, but you probably have an issue with your ABS system. You would need a tester to know exactly what.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

lots of common problems but without a code its just guess work.Get it scanned and let us know.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MIne have been on for about a year now- ABS is disabled, though it works just fine if I slam on the brakes  Got it scanned dealer can't figure it out since the truck "says" it's ABS will not function, even though it does.

Dealer wanted $1K+ to "maybe" fix the lights being on..... no thanks.

Must be a common issue because another buddy of mine with an '04 2500HD has the same lights on and the same "symptoms."


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mkwl;1045244 said:


> MIne have been on for about a year now- ABS is disabled, though it works just fine if I slam on the brakes  Got it scanned dealer can't figure it out since the truck "says" it's ABS will not function, even though it does.
> 
> Dealer wanted $1K+ to "maybe" fix the lights being on..... no thanks.
> 
> Must be a common issue because another buddy of mine with an '04 2500HD has the same lights on and the same "symptoms."


More then likelly on urs its the ebcm.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

brad96z28;1045303 said:


> More then likelly on urs its the ebcm.


I figured as much, I plan to leave it as is for now, no issues thus far- not looking to spend $1K+ on something that I have never actually needed.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

There is a place not far from me that will rebuild them.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the abs light come on on my 1500 usually not till it warms up it seems but the abs still works I think


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

If the fuse is blown or removed it will come on too. Many of these trucks have ABS sensor problems which cause the ABS to activate at slow speeds, if your like me I just remove my fuse, live with the light and go on my merry way until I replace or clean the sensor or hub.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

No way to scan it cus it resets everytime i turn it off. And my ABS kicks in all the time its crazy


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

did you verify that your hubs are good. You're first post indicated you though a hub was going? A bad hub can also cause ABS issues.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

bgingras;1045974 said:


> did you verify that your hubs are good. You're first post indicated you though a hub was going? A bad hub can also cause ABS issues.


yeh after looking around it seems like its my upper ball joint. The truck is actually in my friends shop right now gettin new ball joints, one ton torsion bars, and shocks


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive never seen one that the light would come on and not set a code. Even if the light goes back out.


----------

